# strikeout



## bonj2 (16 Aug 2007)

minor thing, but i think it would be nice if we could have strikeout enabled
as LLB has tried to do here
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=2114&p=42119
but it doesn't recognise it


----------



## Shaun (16 Aug 2007)

Done. 

Although I still need to tweak the advanced editor toolbar to group the strikethrough icon with bold, italic and underline.


----------



## bonj2 (16 Aug 2007)

oh you've done it excellent thatwas quick./


----------



## Shaun (16 Aug 2007)

Couple of notes on this one:


Icon only shows in advanced editor
Code tags do not render text when switching editor views because it is a custom VB code
Text *will* display correctly once saved/posted


----------



## Arch (16 Aug 2007)

Admin said:


> Couple of notes on this one:
> 
> 
> Icon only shows in advanced editor
> ...



Whatever you say admin...

(To me that all sounds like "Blah blah, blah-blah. Blah...")


----------



## Keith Oates (18 Aug 2007)

Glad you said that Arch, now I know I'm not alone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

